# Looking For Pictures...



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

I have been looking for the mod done a while back that holds the equalizer hitch and bars on the tongue of the trailer. It was bolted to the a-frame and the head sat in at an angle while the bars were stored horizontally underneath. Anyone remember who did this or which thread it was in?

Thanks!

Nevermind. I finally found it!


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

I'd be interested in this one...what is the link.
Thanks
Ken


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

Here is the thread....

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...mp;hl=equalizer


----------



## Bob556 (Mar 16, 2007)

Just went down to Central Iron to buy my parts. I have got to say that is the coolest accessory I've seen.
Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Bowhunter Dan (Jul 7, 2011)

Sorry guys, wondering if someone can assist. I was looking through some old threads and found this one, but the link is broken to the pictures. Does anyone have any pictures or know where to get them? Thanks in advance,


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Bowhunter Dan said:


> Sorry guys, wondering if someone can assist. I was looking through some old threads and found this one, but the link is broken to the pictures. Does anyone have any pictures or know where to get them? Thanks in advance,


They were linked to a Windows live space profile. You may have to PM or e-mail the original poster to get a current link to the pictures.


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

Here's some pictures of what I did also using 4"PVC and a couple of pipe supports. I also made 2 different caps, one I could lock and one that just screwed on. pictures Good luck!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't get it. I'm a Koala Club member and am logged in. When I click Shelty's link, I get an outbackers.com page that says I don't have permission to see the link and that I need to log in. Any suggestions?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Here are some of the images


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Here is how "Y-Guy" built a holder for the storage bars
http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/Mods/wdh_bar_storage.htm

I don't see the need to take the hitch off...just to find place to store it (possible theft)...then to put it back on.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

thefulminator said:


> I don't get it. I'm a Koala Club member and am logged in. When I click Shelty's link, I get an outbackers.com page that says I don't have permission to see the link and that I need to log in. Any suggestions?


We are looking into it but it appears to be some type of data error that only affect a very small portion of the gallery and your (but not everyones) ability to view it. We will post more when we find out what the error is.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

thefulminator said:


> I don't get it. I'm a Koala Club member and am logged in. When I click Shelty's link, I get an outbackers.com page that says I don't have permission to see the link and that I need to log in. Any suggestions?


Same issue for me


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Have been PMing CamperAndy on this. For H2oSprayer and anyone else who is interested, we might be able to figure out more on this problem if we knew who else was having it. Using the link from above http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?app=gallery&module=images&img=12229 I get the error. If I change link in my address bar from the image number 12229 (at the end of the link) to other numbers I can see them. I can not see images 12224 through 12252. I am able to see 12223 by CampingFan and 12253 which is one of my gallery pics.

Is anyone else having the problem?


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Yes I am. I can see " I am able to see 12223 by CampingFan and 12253" but the others return the same error.


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Trying to attach screen shot







View attachment Doc2.pdf


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I can see them all.


----------



## Landrover (Jul 16, 2011)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I can see them all.


Are there pictures available of the original post anywhere? I can't see any.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Landrover said:


> I can see them all.


Are there pictures available of the original post anywhere? I can't see any.
[/quote]

Those were posted on a different site and I do not think that member is still active.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

thefulminator said:


> I don't get it. I'm a Koala Club member and am logged in. When I click Shelty's link, I get an outbackers.com page that says I don't have permission to see the link and that I need to log in. Any suggestions?


Shelty's albums are set to Private. They need to be "Public" for you to see them.

Being a Koala Club member does not override these permissions.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I understand if they are private that the membership should not be able to see them. Am I safe in assuming that CamperAndy, Oregon_Camper and rdvholtwood can see them because they are administrators and that H2oSprayer, jake's outback and I can't see them because we are not?

Andy, are the images you posted the ones that Shelty's link goes to?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

thefulminator said:


> I understand if they are private that the membership should not be able to see them. Am I safe in assuming that CamperAndy, Oregon_Camper and rdvholtwood can see them because they are administrators and that H2oSprayer, jake's outback and I can't see them because we are not?
> 
> Andy, are the images you posted the ones that Shelty's link goes to?


Rick got the answer, i was looking for a fault not the obvious answer in front of me.

We can see them as admins and yes they that block is all Shelty's.


----------



## Bowhunter Dan (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks for the pics CamperAndy. If you don't mind, I'll borrow your idea not only for front storage of the sway bars, but as well as for the rear queen stabilizer bars on the rear bumper. I just received our ntu 21RS last week and am enjoying the modification process. We stepped up from a pop up and I am carrying over a lot of mods from that too. I'll post the "finished" (if that's possible) modifications when done. Thanks again to all who's responded.



CamperAndy said:


> Here are some of the images


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

While this is a nifty idea, is it really necessary? I suppose if you store your trailer it would be. I just lay my bars up on my my plastic battery boxes when I am parked and the hitch on top of that. Works pretty good and keep it all tucked behind my propane cover.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I think if I didn't have the rear pass through storage on the 250RS, I would probably do something like this to store the spring arms. I don't think the hitch would fit into the 4" PVC - ? for that, I would just put it in the back of the truck.


----------

